# Experienced offshore buddy



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

I moved to Texas not too long ago, and am an experienced offshore fisherman, having run charters in the Florida panhandle for 7 years. I'm not in the charter business anymore. If anybody needs a fishing buddy for offshore fishing (kings, snappers, groupers, jacks, tuna, wahoo, marlin), I'm your man. I don't have any numbers this side of the Mississippi, so I'm no help there, but I can definitely make them bite and catch them once we're there. I work a 14/14 schedule, so weekends vs weekdays aren't a factor in scheduling.

I'm new on this forum, but folks on SFC and 100FFC know me and can vouch that I know my ****


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

If anybody needs a buddy for the span of 5/1-5/12, with the exception of 5/8-5/10, let me know. I've even got a couple numbers down toward Port O'Connor/Corpus after my last hitch in the oilfield. They're runovers, done at 18 knots, but holy **** do they look promising!

PM me if you need a buddy.

I failed to mention earlier that I'm a 100 ton captain, should that matter to anybody.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Where do you launch from?


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

I live in Austin, so I go out of wherever. I don't have a boat of my own, if that's what you're asking.


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

Boboe, as soon as we turn the calendar another page I'll be looking for your number.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

watch for my invites this summer......

i have a second home and sportfisher in port isabel


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

I wish I could fellahs, but I'm heading to Alaska for the summer. I head out on June 1 and won't be back until about October 1. My brown furry friends will miss me if I don't go up there and say, "Hi."


----------

